# MKII Paradive/Benrus Type 1 Reissue



## OkiFrog

I have a 1st Generation Paradive that I'm extremely happy with. Has anyone looked at the new Benrus Type 1 reissue? Curious what your thoughts are. Spec wise the MKII is hard to beat.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HABUMIKE

OkiFrog said:


> I have a 1st Generation Paradive that I'm extremely happy with. Has anyone looked at the new Benrus Type 1 reissue? Curious what your thoughts are. Spec wise the MKII is hard to beat.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> The new Benrus is extremely expensive at $1700 compared to Bill Yao's Benrus homage. Furthermore, it's hard to imagine Benrus coming up with anything as well made as the Paradive. Finally, the Paradive has been around for quite a while now, and quite a few people in the military bought them and swear by them.
> 
> There is a sense in which Benrus is creating a homage to both itself and the Paradive.


----------



## phillycheez

A blackwater would have been nice to own.

I don't understand the hate on a $1,700 reissue from Benrus. I paid $1,500 for the Paradive HEV so it seems a bit hypocritical to criticize Benrus on their pricing.

Anyway, the benrus will arrive Wednesday. I'm looking forward to see it in person.


----------



## ca_ng

I received my Benrus reissue on Friday. In my opinion they are just two different interpretations of the original. Yes the reissue is more faithful with it's similar size and click-less friction bezel. But the Paradive Gen 3 feels more modern and approachable, while also offering more customization like the acrylic bezel option that is more true to the original. Both have sapphire crystal instead of acrylic and both weigh more than the original. 

My original Type II A is my favorite and most worn watch in my small collection, and I had a Type I but sold it because of its condition, and I always keep an eye out for a birth year one. 

One note about the size. The reissue is very slightly larger than the original - they achieved the increased 20mm lug width by increasing the width on the right asymmetrical side by less than 1mm. You can see the area between the bezel and the case is slightly wider. It's a subtle change, that with the heavier overall weight, gives a larger overall feeling and different balance on the wrist than the vintage. 

So in my mind they are both "reissues". I don't think the Benrus brand has a direct lineage to the original company. Neither will replace the original to me and both interpretations have their place. 


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy9999

I also ordered the Benrus Type 1 limited reissue and will post pics here when it arrives as a Paradive comparative.


----------



## longstride

Does the Benrus have a lumed Bezel? If not then one major difference in functionality would be the lumed bezel.










Pictured is my MKII Paradive 3 - love that lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Clevername

Got my "new" Benrus Friday. Here it is next to my Paradive Gen 3. I don't have an original to compare it to, but the above note is interesting about being slightly larger due to the increased lug width. Difference on the wrist vs Paradive is significant. Paradive feels modern (large, tall and heavy) while the Benrus feels more like a tough vintage watch (lack of acrylic aside), which is to say it still feels restrained in size/weight in a modern context. The modern size/bulk of the Paradive was always my only complaint, but for some this may be a big plus. Both seem high quality. I think this all comes down to preference and the experience you're looking for. I love a smaller form factor and a bidirectional bezel. Curious to hear others' impressions as they take delivery of theirs. I was looking for something that had the dimensions of the original, was automatic, and that I could treat like the original was intended to be treated. MKii don't offer options like this anymore, and if they did past pricing indicates it would be comparable $ to the Benrus. The fact this one does say Benrus on the back is a nice bonus. I think most brands have little continuity over a lifespan, so I'm not bothered that this one was rescued from the grave. Rather it be back in some form than not at all.


----------



## CaptTed

phillycheez said:


> A blackwater would have been nice to own.
> 
> I don't understand the hate on a $1,700 reissue from Benrus. I paid $1,500 for the Paradive HEV so it seems a bit hypocritical to criticize Benrus on their pricing.
> 
> Anyway, the benrus will arrive Wednesday. I'm looking forward to see it in person. If it's what I am expecting I'll be selling the Paradive. It's really about keeping it to the original size.


I had to look up the HEV model, wasn't aware. Very cool.


----------



## ca_ng

Dean_Clevername said:


> I don't have an original to compare it to, but the above note is interesting about being slightly larger due to the increased lug width.


Here's a photo of the new reissue and Type II A to clarify. Its not the most objective angle to compare, but you can see its near identical size, with a slight increase on the crown side.


----------



## Dean_Clevername

ca_ng said:


> Here's a photo of the new reissue and Type II A to clarify. Its not the most objective angle to compare, but you can see its near identical size, with a slight increase on the crown side.
> 
> View attachment 15551967


 You're right, ever so slight but perceptible difference. Always fascinating to see how the more sterile type 1 dial appears larger next to a type 2. Unless the new one seems to be upsized in that respect?


----------



## Randy9999

phillycheez said:


> I paid $1,500 for the Paradive HEV so it seems a bit hypocritical to criticize Benrus on their pricing.


I Googled "Paradive HEV" and only netted 2 mentions, and both of those were your posts making the point about Benrus pricing being comprehensible because you paid $1500 (first mention) or $1600 (second mention). What's a Paradive HEV, and how does it differ from the cheaper MkII RTW version?

LATE EDIT: I figured it out - "helium escape valve"! My brain is leaking IQ points.


----------



## phillycheez

I just received the Benrus and I'm going to return it. Perfect size! But it's not hitting my boxes in the flesh.

The Paradive HEV fell under the benchmade standards. US assembled, ETA movement and timed in 6 positions. The bezel action is also on point.

I had to look up how much I bought it for cause I remember trying to make the decision. It was between the $1,500 version (aluminum bezel) or the $1,700 version (sapphire bezel).


----------



## HABUMIKE

longstride said:


> Does the Benrus have a lumed Bezel? If not then one major difference in functionality would be the lumed bezel.
> 
> View attachment 15551437
> 
> 
> Pictured is my MKII Paradive 3 - love that lume.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just beautiful! That's enough to make me sign up with Bill Yao to notify me.


----------



## phillycheez

HEV


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

OkiFrog said:


> I have a 1st Generation Paradive that I'm extremely happy with. Has anyone looked at the new Benrus Type 1 reissue? Curious what your thoughts are. Spec wise the MKII is hard to beat.


FYI, there's another thread about the Benrus reissue in the Pilots & Military Watches forum. I have a 3rd Generation (I think, c.2018) RTW Paradive & have been following the Benrus since it was announced because it addresses my minor complaints w/the Paradive: the increased size (especially lug-to-lug) & uni-directional bezel. I have an original Benrus Type II & prefer something closer to that size (like my Dagaz CAV-1, which is "stunt double" for the Type II). That said, I'm still on the fence about the new Benrus, mainly because of the pricing (the lack of an acrylic bezel isn't a dealbreaker for me, & could eventually be remedied w/an aftermarket replacement), but I'll probably still end up getting 1 because the prices of original Type Is in decent condition continue to climb.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

ca_ng said:


> Here's a photo of the new reissue and Type II A to clarify. Its not the most objective angle to compare, but you can see its near identical size, with a slight increase on the crown side.
> 
> View attachment 15551967


Interesting. Never noticed it before, but Dagaz ended up doing the same thing w/their CAV-1, which has the same dimensions as the original Benrus but also has the 20mm lug width.


----------



## rtl

I had a Blackwater that I sold (regretfully). When the Gen 3 Paradive came out I immediately ordered one. I love everything about the Paradive G3 except for the size. I placed an order for the Benrus reissue since the size is closer to the original.. we'll see how it compares to the PD..


----------



## MrDagon007

Love my pd3 but yeah, it is cool that the benrus weara thinner. Otherwise i love the acrylic on my bezel, making it a little more posh and I also love the lumed bezel.


----------



## HABUMIKE

MrDagon007 said:


> Love my pd3 but yeah, it is cool that the benrus weara thinner. Otherwise i love the acrylic on my bezel, making it a little more posh and I also love the lumed bezel.


I had no idea that the lume on the Paradive was that good. That's astonishing!


----------



## longstride

The original Benrus Type I has a lumed bakelite bezel i'm fairly certain....










here's a photo of one from the web...!


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

longstride said:


> The original Benrus Type I has a lumed bakelite bezel i'm fairly certain....
> 
> View attachment 15554939
> 
> 
> here's a photo of one from the web...!


On the originals, only the triangle in the bezel is lumed, which the revived Benrus has carried over on the reissue's aluminum bezel.


----------



## longstride

drunken-gmt-master said:


> On the originals, only the triangle in the bezel is lumed, which the revived Benrus has carried over on the reissue's aluminum bezel.


OK thank for the clarification D-GMT-M. 
BTW did your PrS-48 arrive yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

longstride said:


> OK thank for the clarification D-GMT-M.
> BTW did your PrS-48 arrive yet?


You're welcome, I'm lucky to have picked up a Type II a couple years ago when they were relatively inexpensive (should have gotten a Type I, too, while I was at it).
No, just got the notification that the PRS-48 shipped this morning.


----------



## alangloi

So how well do all these (originals and homage) keep time (on the wrist)? My rtw PD3 (acrylic bezel/no date) generally keeps 5 or 6 spd on while on my wrist. (My rtw aluminum bezel / no date PD3 is in my safe as a backup ) (And yes, I wonder if there will be a MKII Type 2 PD3 in the future.)


----------



## gonzomantis

I’d love to see comparison shots of the Benrus and Blackwater. I tried the Paradive, but it felt too big to me.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

alangloi said:


> So how well do all these (originals and homage) keep time (on the wrist)? My rtw PD3 (acrylic bezel/no date) generally keeps 5 or 6 spd on while on my wrist. (My rtw aluminum bezel / no date PD3 is in my safe as a backup ) (And yes, I wonder if there will be a MKII Type 2 PD3 in the future.)


After getting it serviced, my original Benrus Type II has been a steady -3 seconds/day on the wrist. The NE15 in my Paradive is the same on the other side at +3 seconds/day, which is much better than the same movement in my Hawkinge, which has admittedly suffered more (accidental) rough treatment.


----------



## longstride

None of my time measurements are scientific or machine certified (timegrapher) but my 'check it at breakfast' methodology shows my PD3 is a very steady +3 to +4 seconds a day, my Hawkinge started off losing about 7+ seconds a day then over the period of a few months settled in at a rate of around + 4 or + 5 a day....all in all a satisfactory result. I recently sold a NOS Ollech & Wajs Caribbean 702 (mid 1960's vintage) and because is was so pretty and clean I never wore it.










To me one of the strength's of MKII's offerings lies in their ability to be worn all day everyday and if lost or marked or otherwise damaged it, it's a shock I will get past, but if I owned a real IWC MK XI and lost or damaged it I would not be a happy camper, Ever!










A lot of times with real, rare, vintage historical watches they essentially become a prized fetish object as opposed to being a watch that is expected any longer to perform it's designated function.

Most historic pieces become a safe queen's that are taken out and admired, sometimes photographed, occasionally worn but they have mostly been retired from functioning any real time keeping duties, once again that's where MKII come into their own offering a well built, real world, wear everyday under all conditions watch that captures the essence of a historic and desired military watch and will serve their owners well for decades.

I love my MKII's.










...even the early ones.


----------



## Dean_Clevername

alangloi said:


> So how well do all these (originals and homage) keep time (on the wrist)? My rtw PD3 (acrylic bezel/no date) generally keeps 5 or 6 spd on while on my wrist. (My rtw aluminum bezel / no date PD3 is in my safe as a backup ) (And yes, I wonder if there will be a MKII Type 2 PD3 in the future.)


My paradive keeps as good of time as I have the patience to adjust it to. Was a little slow when I got it. Opened it, adjusted and got it where it was at most + 5 depending on what kind of day I was having. Dropped it 3 feet onto a thick carpet and it is now more than 10 sec fast a day. Not the watch's fault. Life happens. Would open it and adjust but I honestly haven't been wearing it enough to be bothered. Benrus reissue has been something like +2-3 sec per day when wearing while awake and laying flat on a desk all night. It sat for 24 hours on Monday and picked up maybe 9 sec. So it looks like mine loses some while on wrist and gains it back at night. I'm happy with that. You experience will vary as with any mechanical watch. Luckily this watch should be much easier to open and regulate than the vintage ones, if achieving optimal regulation is the goal.


----------



## bombaywalla

Hi All,
I got caught up in this Benrus Type 1 re-issue/military watch & have a Benrus Type2 incoming (it's the Beams re-issue & not an original Type2, which have become unaffordable as they now sell for $3000-$4000  ). 
This incoming watch happens to be quartz & the seller is telling me "it's not the type where you can open the case back & change the battery".
So, the question for you Benrus Typ1/Typ2 owners is: who can i approach for battery changes? (Seller says battery is fine right now but i have no idea how long it will last & neither does he).

Apologies if this is not the correct thread/forum to post this question. Please suggest which other forum to post my question. 
Thanks.


----------



## alangloi

bombaywalla said:


> Hi All,
> I got caught up in this Benrus Type 1 re-issue/military watch & have a Benrus Type2 incoming (it's the Beams re-issue & not an original Type2, which have become unaffordable as they now sell for $3000-$4000  ).
> This incoming watch happens to be quartz & the seller is telling me "it's not the type where you can open the case back & change the battery".
> So, the question for you Benrus Typ1/Typ2 owners is: who can i approach for battery changes? (Seller says battery is fine right now but i have no idea how long it will last & neither does he).
> 
> Apologies if this is not the correct thread/forum to post this question. Please suggest which other forum to post my question.
> Thanks.


https://www.fullywound.co.uk/single...Mil-Spec-BENRUS-Type-II-Watches-From-the-Shop From that article: One other notable difference perhaps more down to practicalty and improved modern gaskets is the addition of the screwback case, however the Re edition is only tested waterproof to 10 bar (That's 330 feet)...


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

bombaywalla said:


> Hi All,
> I got caught up in this Benrus Type 1 re-issue/military watch & have a Benrus Type2 incoming (it's the Beams re-issue & not an original Type2, which have become unaffordable as they now sell for $3000-$4000  ).
> This incoming watch happens to be quartz & the seller is telling me "it's not the type where you can open the case back & change the battery".
> So, the question for you Benrus Typ1/Typ2 owners is: who can i approach for battery changes? (Seller says battery is fine right now but i have no idea how long it will last & neither does he).
> 
> Apologies if this is not the correct thread/forum to post this question. Please suggest which other forum to post my question.
> Thanks.





alangloi said:


> https://www.fullywound.co.uk/single...Mil-Spec-BENRUS-Type-II-Watches-From-the-Shop From that article: One other notable difference perhaps more down to practicalty and improved modern gaskets is the addition of the screwback case, however the Re edition is only tested waterproof to 10 bar (That's 330 feet)...


The Beams homage in that article has 2 circular notches in the back, so can easily be opened. Perhaps bombaywalla's is different.


----------



## bombaywalla

alangloi said:


> https://www.fullywound.co.uk/single...Mil-Spec-BENRUS-Type-II-Watches-From-the-Shop From that article: One other notable difference perhaps more down to practicalty and improved modern gaskets is the addition of the screwback case, however the Re edition is only tested waterproof to 10 bar (That's 330 feet)...





drunken-gmt-master said:


> The Beams homage in that article has 2 circular notches in the back, so can easily be opened. Perhaps bombaywalla's is different.


thank you alongloi & drunken-gmt-master for your replies & the link to the UK article. 
from the photos posted by the seller, my in-coming also has these 2 circular notches --- see photo below










compared to the PVD JDM re-issue, the locations of the writing on the case back is different. per what drunken-gmt-master wrote this case back can be opened & I could service the battery myself..
(wonder why the seller said otherwise??)


----------



## melons

At it's price point, it would be nice if the Benrus Type 1 reissue had a sapphire/acrylic bezel insert and fixed lugs. I'd maybe pay a little more if it had these features.


----------



## alangloi

"I like my PD3's and I want to keep them."  (I do think they look better in grey NATO straps rather than black though.) 

On another thought: I have not yet seen Type 1 watch, homage (current or past) or even the original, that is better than the MKII PD3's, other than maybe the earlier PD3 with the ETA movement. I just hope for those that are waiting for new PD3's will be able to get theirs soon in the near future.


----------



## longstride

PD3......Works!


----------



## Plissken

From the pictures I think the Benrus reissue looks far better than the Paradive. The Paradive majored on its high spec and nice bezel insert but in terms of form factor the proportions are ungainly, it is too thick and looks odd IMO as well as too wide. I don't particularly like the look of the bezel grip either, it's too tall and grip design changes the character of the watch. If you are after a large high spec watch that looks somewhat like a Benrus Type 1 then I think it's hard to fault. The Blackwater was mentioned in this thread. That had good proportions and size but the quality was uneven and the bezel inserts were by the maker's own admission their weak point, and from the number of used watches I saw photos of that had dented bezel inserts, it is a bit embarrassing. He ran out of spare parts before he'd sold the last watch. He declined to make more, even though they proved popular, and source some proper bezel inserts, but instead I guess wanted to make a more expensive and higher value piece which is understandable. I am sure he has gotten his act together a little more with the Paradive. This Benrus reissue is presumably nearly only going to be bought by military watch fetishists so why not make it precisely like the original rather than quite similar? I'm sure they wouldn't sell any less. The watch appears to be shorter and wider, different lug width etc.


----------



## melons

^^^
Easily the most negative thing I've read today.


----------



## bombaywalla

Plissken said:


> This Benrus reissue is presumably nearly only going to be bought by military watch fetishists so why not make it precisely like the original rather than quite similar?


yeah, I'd agree with melons this are the most negative comments re. the Paradive series but I'm not knocking you - for me personally it's good to get another view-point even tho' contrarian.

re. what's in the quotes - I would call it "artistic license" by the re-issue watch manuf. He did not want to be an exact copy-cat, felt that the orig Benrus Typ1 had some short-comings to his eye that he wanted to over-come/rectify in his PD series re-issues.
BTW, he did the same "artistic license" thing for the Project 300 - he did not like the narrow width of the bezel insert in the original so he widened it in the P300 re-issue. Said that the proportions are better now to his eye.
So, the buyer now has the right to agree or disagree. The re-issue watch maker is not wrong - there's no right/wrong here. If the user disagrees, do not buy the watch. If the user agrees, buy the watch.

for the PD series, I am not sure why the watch needed to be taller/thicker, & bigger diameter? Certainly not dictated by the 2824/NH35 movement. OR, maybe it is? Just curious if any of the owners know. some of the owners might even be PD Plank owners - surely they would know..........


----------



## longstride

Plissken said:


> From the pictures I think the Benrus reissue looks far better than the Paradive. The Paradive majored on its high spec and nice bezel insert but in terms of form factor the proportions are ungainly, it is too thick and looks odd IMO as well as too wide. I don't particularly like the look of the bezel grip either, it's too tall and grip design changes the character of the watch. If you are after a large high spec watch that looks somewhat like a Benrus Type 1 then I think it's hard to fault. The Blackwater was mentioned in this thread. That had good proportions and size but the quality was uneven and the bezel inserts were by the maker's own admission their weak point, and from the number of used watches I saw photos of that had dented bezel inserts, it is a bit embarrassing. He ran out of spare parts before he'd sold the last watch. He declined to make more, even though they proved popular, and source some proper bezel inserts, but instead I guess wanted to make a more expensive and higher value piece which is understandable. I am sure he has gotten his act together a little more with the Paradive. This Benrus reissue is presumably nearly only going to be bought by military watch fetishists so why not make it precisely like the original rather than quite similar? I'm sure they wouldn't sell any less. The watch appears to be shorter and wider, different lug width etc.


"The Paradive majored on its high spec and nice bezel insert but in terms of form factor the proportions are ungainly" - I do not agree, the PD3 works extreemly well as a watch either as a dive watch, a travel watch or an everyday watch. It's a great piece.


----------



## bombaywalla

i realize that this is a Mk2/Benrus Typ1 thread but I had to share with someone -- just received my Benrus Typ2 Beams re-issue -- quartz
it came on an all-black Nato which i promptly put into the trash (GOK know who has worn that & whose sweat is in that fabric?? 🤮) I will be putting it on an existing black-n-red rubber strap I have....


----------



## n of 1

I don't have any experience with the benrus so...but I've got a greywater and blackwater, (basiclly paradive and blackwater). Both are remarkable, but if it was my daily I'd go with the blackwater. smaller, thinner and just kinda ticks the box for me. However I've got no complaints about the paradive case and frankly is much more modern feeling.


----------



## The Professional

n of 1 said:


> I don't have any experience with the benrus so...but I've got a greywater and blackwater, (basiclly paradive and blackwater). Both are remarkable, but if it was my daily I'd go with the blackwater. smaller, thinner and just kinda ticks the box for me. However I've got no complaints about the paradive case and frankly is much more modern feeling.


I totally agree. The Blackwater achieved watch perfection for me. It's the perfect size, thickness, and had the smoothest transition from bezel to crystal of any watch I've ever owned. The Paradise would be a close second but I don't think it was necessary to make it thicker.


----------



## spartan6

Great thread, and comments by Dean. I will add my own pics to help the evaluation.
The BENRUS weighted in at 81 grams, and the Paradive at 97 grams. What does that mean? I am not really sure.

I would never sell my Paradive, andthe BENRUS is a great addition to the collection from a historical collector point of view.

The rubber NATO straps have turned out to be a great utility strap.


----------



## longstride

Cool shots!


----------



## bombaywalla

spartan6 said:


> Great thread, and comments by Dean. I will add my own pics to help the evaluation.
> The BENRUS weighted in at 81 grams, and the Paradive at 97 grams. What does that mean? I am not really sure.
> 
> I would never sell my Paradive, andthe BENRUS is a great addition to the collection from a historical collector point of view.
> 
> The rubber NATO straps have turned out to be a great utility strap.
> 
> View attachment 15579573
> 
> View attachment 15579574
> 
> View attachment 15579576
> 
> View attachment 15579577
> 
> View attachment 15579578


Since you have posted these great comparative photos & have both pieces, can I ask what is the diameter of the dial only in both watches? Thanks.


----------



## spartan6

bombaywalla said:


> Since you have posted these great comparative photos & have both pieces, can I ask what is the diameter of the dial only in both watches? Thanks.


Sorry for the delay, I was traveling. Measuring the best I could with a caliper they both easier the same at approximately 30mm. Saying approximately because I cloud certainly be a mm off with the rough measurements.


----------



## sum.camo

I hate to say it but, these brands can really tug on my heart strings. I had a bench made series 2 Paradive. I bought it from a close friend who was going through some financial trouble after losing a job some years back. When I bought it I agreed that my friend could buy it back once he was employed and recovered fiscally. During that time really fell for this watch. I was bummed when I sold it back to him. Of course I’ve been hunting and waiting to get a gen 3 Paradive and now Benrus has reissued the type 1. Over the past month I nearly clicked buy on the Hodinkee web store. Every time I back my self off the ledge. The quality at Benrus is what gives me pause. The Paradive I had and the Cruxible I currently own are both watches I trust. The Q.C. at MKii is a known quantity but, I have zero brand experience with Benrus. Anyone who owns both, does the Benrus match or exceed the build quality of the current gen MKii Paradive?


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

sum.camo said:


> . . . The Q.C. at MKii is a known quantity but, I have zero brand experience with Benrus. Anyone who owns both, does the Benrus match or exceed the build quality of the current gen MKii Paradive?


It does (in addition to being closer to the dimensions of the original).


----------



## Newnice

It's too bad about Benrus coming back, because it diminishes the MKII in a way. Part of the value in the Paradive series was that they referenced a historically interesting watch that wasn't available any more, and they felt very authentic and modern at the same time. Now that the original brand name is back, the MKII doesn't seem as original, even though the new Benrus is not connected with the historical Benrus in anything but name. I had never seen the original military watches when I first saw the Paradive and Blackwater (the Kingston and 300 were a lot more obvious) and they felt more interesting to me because I was being introduced to the design for the first time.

I think MKII should move beyond homages and into original designs, still heavily inspired by rare military tool watches, but not so closely resembling them. I think the brand is ready, and the customers will embrace it. The military homage space has gotten a lot more crowded since MKII started, both at the top end with OEM watchmakers bringing out faithful re-issues of their original models, and at the low end with Chinese factories churning out good-quality copies at rock bottom prices. MKII occupies the middle space, but it is shrinking.


----------



## longstride

Hmmm....apparently the current issue Benrus Type 1 is a limited edition with the Swiss movement, the next in the series will not apparently have Swiss movements so - that leaves either Japanese or Chinese movements for future editions and probably a corresponding price dip (we will see).

The Benrus name would mean more to me if it were still the original company, it isn't, so I don't feel any particular draw toward it (as in - "it's a real Benrus").

Is it an American owned company? It is managed by Michael Goeller, the former global vice president of operations at Bulova (now owned by a Japanese company - Citizen) - is it a Chinese owned company? info seems to be a bit scarce (does it matter, Ummm I don't really know anymore).

It does seem to be a very well executed watch - I was balancing on the edge too about buying or not, I've decided I'm happy with my Paradive 3.


----------



## rtl

I think the Benrus Type 1 reissue quality exceeds the Paradive Gen 3. That's my opinion but it certainly isn't worse in quality then the Paradive. I had both (sold the PDG3) and there are a few points that may help you decide.

*Price:* the Paradive is almost half the prive of the Benrus. Obviously the PD is a bit limited in supply but the value of the PD is hard to ignore.
*Quality:* like I mentioned, the quality of the Benrus is better than the MKII. The bezel action is much nicer, crown action is better, everything just feels "tighter". 
*Size:* the smaller size of the Benrus is a plus for me. My wrists are on the smaller side so the PD felt pretty huge on my wrist. The Benrus size is in between the blackwater and the PD. Just right in my opinion. 
*Specs: *the Benrus has a swiss movement and the PD has the nippon movement.

I do wish that Benrus went with an acrylic bezel though for their limited edition, and then the aluminum insert they use now for the regular version. The aluminum bezel is still great though, the number engravings are deep giving it a nice 3d effect.


----------



## longstride

I think the Benrus has a 'friction' type bezel (as per the originals) and the PD3 has a uni directional 120 click diver type bezel.


----------



## HABUMIKE

I would go with whichever one has the better accuracy. According to people who have them, Bill Yao's watches are way above par for homages or anything else, plus he has been creating the blackwater/paradive for 20 odd years while Benrus is just starting again. 

Also, Benrus using Swiss instead of Japanese movements is not a selling point, since Japanese movements (e.g, Seiko) are at least the equal of Swiss movements by now compared to the period 1970 through, say, 1990.


----------



## rtl

HABUMIKE said:


> I would go with whichever one has the better accuracy. According to people who have them, Bill Yao's watches are way above par for homages or anything else, plus he has been creating the blackwater/paradive for 20 odd years while Benrus is just starting again.
> 
> Also, Benrus using Swiss instead of Japanese movements is not a selling point, since Japanese movements (e.g, Seiko) are at least the equal of Swiss movements by now compared to the period 1970 through, say, 1990.


If you want to compare simply accuracy then you'll just have to get lucky. My PD G3 was about 9 seconds fast per day. The Benrus I have now is 2.3 seconds fast per day. But this is just a sample of one and one. I'm sure there are more accurate PDs and less accurate Benrus watches out there.


----------



## MrDagon007

I like that the Benrus is thinner. But i am happy with my PD3, will not replace it.


----------



## Dean_Clevername

sum.camo said:


> Over the past month I nearly clicked buy on the Hodinkee web store. Every time I back my self off the ledge. The quality at Benrus is what gives me pause. The Paradive I had and the Cruxible I currently own are both watches I trust. The Q.C. at MKii is a known quantity but, I have zero brand experience with Benrus. Anyone who owns both, does the Benrus match or exceed the build quality of the current gen MKii Paradive?


Long post but here we go... Having owned the Paradive for over a year and putting a lot of hard miles on it vs the Benrus for not quite 2 months with almost constant wear... it's really hard to make an accurate durability comparison. In hand the Benrus feels just as high quality (just less heavy, but that's not a quality thing), but I will say the crown feels nicer, is easier to use, has less play and seems to thread down a little more easily and inspires a bit more confidence. I also think the visual quality of the sapphire might be better, really hard to put my finger on it but something just seems nicer. Could just be down to the clarity, particular curvature, hard to tell. Visually the hands look a little flatter with less visible while paint pooling, which is better to my eye vs the PD3. Dial printing is great on both. I think the lume on the Benrus is brighter when I wake up at 3-4 am and glance down at it, even the lumed bezel arrow insert. Subjective as all that is. Durability is another conversation. I assume the bead blasted cases will show wear over time basically identically, pretty much like for like. Bezel insert durability is a wildcard as the Benrus insert is unique vs the conventional aluminum one on the Paradive.

Some data points from my PD3 that are not subjective are the bezel and the sapphire. The bezel action of my PD3 had a ton of vertical play and the rachting resistance was low enough that taking a jacket on/off would move it. The vertical play was such that I could see daylight under the bezel from the side. MK II service fixed this under warranty about a month and the action was much firmer, and vertical play was essentially eliminated. The bezel was really lovely to use from then on. About 9 months later the bezel spring broke entirely. This was strange because I really had not been wearing the watch at all for the last couple of months. MK II service replaced the spring for $35. First bezel spring I've ever had fail on a watch. Would have been nice to have it fixed under warranty since it was within the first 12 months, but $35 isn't anything to write home about. Bezel is back to feeling great. The non ratcheting Benrus bezel itself has less moving parts to go wrong, so I have to assume it'll be reliable. Resistance is just enough to stop movement from normal incidental contact while still being easy to turn intentionally. Sometimes I sleep with a watch on and the Benrus bezel setting seems to have migrated a little by the morning. Not sure I've Im having dreams about diving or what 

In the first month of PD3 ownership I managed to scratch the AR coating on the PD3 since it appears to be on the outside of the crystal. To be fair the watch did clunk something metal (the metal bridge over the River Coe on the Coire Gabhail hike in Glencoe. I HIGHLY recommend this "walk" if you're in Scotland). I'm not gentle on my watches and wear them even when wrenching on cars, but this is the first time I've ever scratched an AR coating, have never scratched sapphire itself. Benrus appears to have the AR on the inside of the sapphire so this shouldn't be an issue.

Haven't been doing much in the great outdoors or skinning my knuckles under a car this winter so time will judge the ultimate reliability of the Benrus. FWIW so far it has given me no reason to doubt that this will be my wear-anywhere do-anything, get bumped and bruised watch. It did survive my 3 year old nephew's christmas visit without so much as a blemish, which isn't nothing haha. Meanwhile my PD3 has gone from never-sell status to possibly being listed on here in the near future.


----------



## longstride

Dean_Clevername said:


> Long post but here we go... Having owned the Paradive for over a year and putting a lot of hard miles on it vs the Benrus for not quite 2 months with almost constant wear... it's really hard to make an accurate durability comparison. In hand the Benrus feels just as high quality (just less heavy, but that's not a quality thing), but I will say the crown feels nicer, is easier to use, has less play and seems to thread down a little more easily and inspires a bit more confidence. I also think the visual quality of the sapphire might be better, really hard to put my finger on it but something just seems nicer. Could just be down to the clarity, particular curvature, hard to tell. Visually the hands look a little flatter with less visible while paint pooling, which is better to my eye vs the PD3. Dial printing is great on both. I think the lume on the Benrus is brighter when I wake up at 3-4 am and glance down at it, even the lumed bezel arrow insert. Subjective as all that is. Durability is another conversation. I assume the bead blasted cases will show wear over time basically identically, pretty much like for like. Bezel insert durability is a wildcard as the Benrus insert is unique vs the conventional aluminum one on the Paradive.
> 
> Some data points from my PD3 that are not subjective are the bezel and the sapphire. The bezel action of my PD3 had a ton of vertical play and the rachting resistance was low enough that taking a jacket on/off would move it. The vertical play was such that I could see daylight under the bezel from the side. MK II service fixed this under warranty about a month and the action was much firmer, and vertical play was essentially eliminated. The bezel was really lovely to use from then on. About 9 months later the bezel spring broke entirely. This was strange because I really had not been wearing the watch at all for the last couple of months. MK II service replaced the spring for $35. First bezel spring I've ever had fail on a watch. Would have been nice to have it fixed under warranty since it was within the first 12 months, but $35 isn't anything to write home about. Bezel is back to feeling great. The non ratcheting Benrus bezel itself has less moving parts to go wrong, so I have to assume it'll be reliable. Resistance is just enough to stop movement from normal incidental contact while still being easy to turn intentionally. Sometimes I sleep with a watch on and the Benrus bezel setting seems to have migrated a little by the morning. Not sure I've Im having dreams about diving or what
> 
> In the first month of PD3 ownership I managed to scratch the AR coating on the PD3 since it appears to be on the outside of the crystal. To be fair the watch did clunk something metal (the metal bridge over the River Coe on the Coire Gabhail hike in Glencoe. I HIGHLY recommend this "walk" if you're in Scotland). I'm not gentle on my watches and wear them even when wrenching on cars, but this is the first time I've ever scratched an AR coating, have never scratched sapphire itself. Benrus appears to have the AR on the inside of the sapphire so this shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Haven't been doing much in the great outdoors or skinning my knuckles under a car this winter so time will judge the ultimate reliability of the Benrus. FWIW so far it has given me no reason to doubt that this will be my wear-anywhere do-anything, get bumped and bruised watch. It did survive my 3 year old nephew's christmas visit without so much as a blemish, which isn't nothing haha. Meanwhile my PD3 has gone from never-sell status to possibly being listed on here in the near future.


The PD3 doesn't have AR coating on the outside of the crystal (only inside) so and marks on the sapphire are either scratches or a scrape mark which will polish off.

Try using some very fine Diamond grit polishing paste the marks will probably clean right off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Koo


----------



## techdiamondtools

longstride said:


> The PD3 doesn't have AR coating on the outside of the crystal (only inside) so and marks on the sapphire are either scratches or a scrape mark which will polish off.
> 
> Try using some very fine Diamond grit polishing paste the marks will probably clean right off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Koo


You can try using our diamond pastes and you will get great results. I recommend everyone to try our products: Diamond Polishing Pastes - Tech Diamond Tools
TechdiamondTools diamond compounds are ideally suited to most polishing operations where a high precision finish is required. Choose from a variety of grits to various purposes. The diamond paste has the characteristics of high thermal and chemical stability, good conductivity and physical properties (high compressive strength, good heat dissipation, strong corrosion resistance, low thermal expansion rate).


----------



## WatchSeattle12

Has anyone had accuracy issues with their Benrus Type 1 Reissue? The first one I received was running ~25sec / day fast. I sent it back to HODINKEE and after evaluation, they agreed it was out of spec and sent me a brand new watch. That watch was running +30sec / day fast. Seems completely unreasonable for these ETA movements to be this far out of spec. Also curious that they’d opt to send a entirely new watch instead of performing some basic regulation of the movement? I’ve asked HODINKEE for a full refund - we’ll see if they issue it! Anyone else noticing this problem?


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

WatchSeattle12 said:


> Has anyone had accuracy issues with their Benrus Type 1 Reissue? The first one I received was running ~25sec / day fast. I sent it back to HODINKEE and after evaluation, they agreed it was out of spec and sent me a brand new watch. That watch was running +30sec / day fast. Seems completely unreasonable for these ETA movements to be this far out of spec. Also curious that they'd opt to send a entirely new watch instead of performing some basic regulation of the movement? I've asked HODINKEE for a full refund - we'll see if they issue it! Anyone else noticing this problem?


Not me. Hodinkee is just a retailer for the Benrus, so they wouldn't do any regulation or service. You can also order directly from Benrus, who may be more willing to look into your complaints.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I just bought a Benrus Re-issue from a member here for $1100. I definitely would not have pulled the trigger at $1700. I just got it so, I can only share my initial impressions. There are always choices that have to be made with these homage watches, and you will never satisfy everyone. I am a retired military pilot so, most of my watches are mil/pilot types. I have worn hundreds of watches over the years and the Type 1/2 Benrus epitomizes the concept of military watch IMHO.

I have been in the Yao game for a while as this one goes back to the early 2000's. Regrettably, I sold this one.









I am not very hard on my watches anymore as I am now an airline pilot so, I don't worry too much about dinging them up. I find these designs to be truly practical and legible.
The new Benrus on the right. I like it a lot, but I kind of wish it had fixed spring bars although that is not a deal breaker to me. I prefer no date versions because they are easier for me to use as I cross the dateline frequently.










As some others have mentioned, the original Benrus watches have become quite expensive so, I am content to have a modern rendition. I think the friction bi-directional bezel is a better fit, but it would have been really nice if Benrus had gone with an acrylic bezel on the re-issue.


----------



## casablancawatch

i have the Benrus Type 1, which is Benrus' reedition to near perfect specs of the original, which THEY created.

it's NOT an homage, it's the closest thing to the real thing, made by the original maker, with Swiss movement, that can be gotten.

as nice as the Paradive is, to compare a copy or homage to the original will always find the original superiour as long as the original did not have some major defect that went unfixed, which is not the case here.

so saying that Benrus is copying both itself and the Paradive is humorous at best. Benrus has taken the watch THEY invented upon contract for the U.S. Military and reeditioned it to almost completely the same specifications, minus a few things like a split stem, which no other homage has either. it is the original size, not noticeably thicker, has a Swiss movement, and if you are a fan of the original is the closest thing you can get aside from spending $3000 for a beat up copy of the Type 1 or 2 on ebay or a vintage website.

almost forgot...having it on my wrist is one of the best timepiece experiences i've had with any watch, including a new Rolex sub and various Sinn military and space chronos...which were great, but this is a one of a kind piece (except for the homages that wish to be it).


----------



## casablancawatch

i have the Benrus Type 1, which is Benrus' reedition to near perfect specs of the original, which THEY created.

it's NOT an homage, it's the closest thing to the real thing, made by the original maker, with Swiss movement, that can be gotten.

as nice as the Paradive is, to compare a copy or homage to the original will always find the original superiour as long as the original did not have some major defect that went unfixed, which is not the case here.

so saying that Benrus is copying both itself and the Paradive is humorous at best. Benrus has taken the watch THEY invented upon contract for the U.S. Military and reeditioned it to almost completely the same specifications, minus a few things like a split stem, which no other homage has either.


----------



## *2112

casablancawatch said:


> i have the Benrus Type 1, which is Benrus' reedition to near perfect specs of the original, which THEY created.
> 
> it's NOT an homage, it's the closest thing to the real thing, made by the original maker, with Swiss movement, that can be gotten.
> 
> as nice as the Paradive is, to compare a copy or homage to the original will always find the original superiour as long as the original did not have some major defect that went unfixed, which is not the case here.
> 
> so saying that Benrus is copying both itself and the Paradive is humorous at best. Benrus has taken the watch THEY invented upon contract for the U.S. Military and reeditioned it to almost completely the same specifications, minus a few things like a split stem, which no other homage has either.


I love both the 70s version and MKIIs version (full disclosure, I own a paradive gen1), however the Benrus brand has been bought/sold many times since the 70s so I'm unsure how 'original' it still is. MKII owns the Tornek Rayille brand; does that make their upcoming TR900 the defacto original? I'm not sure, interesting discussion tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

I must be the only one who prefers (greatly) aluminum bezels over sapphire or ceramic. I simply do not like the gloss of most sapphire or ceramic bezels. That said, when they are matte finish (like the one on my Superocean 44 Special), I like them. Unfortunately, most are too glossy for my tastes.

I have an Type I incoming. Pics when it arrives. 

I've been watching the market for second hand PD, which come up periodically. Between the inclusion of a date, or the gloss of the bezel, I never spotted one to my liking in time to acquire. Seeing the pictures of the PD next to the Ty I, I am glad I struck our earlier. The proportions of the Ty I look more to my liking. Hopefully, in the flesh, that will hold true.


----------



## Dean_Clevername

duc said:


> I must be the only one who prefers (greatly) aluminum bezels over sapphire or ceramic. I simply do not like the gloss of most sapphire or ceramic bezels. That said, when they are matte finish (like the one on my Superocean 44 Special), I like them. Unfortunately, most are too glossy for my tastes.
> 
> I have an Type I incoming. Pics when it arrives.
> 
> I've been watching the market for second hand PD, which come up periodically. Between the inclusion of a date, or the gloss of the bezel, I never spotted one to my liking in time to acquire. Seeing the pictures of the PD next to the Ty I, I am glad I struck our earlier. The proportions of the Ty I look more to my liking. Hopefully, in the flesh, that will hold true.


You're not the only one! I'm all about aluminum bezels and printed indices, I love everything about that combo. I'm interested to see what you think of the gloss (albeit metal) bezel insert of the Benrus. Honeymoon hasn't faded with my Benrus reissue, it's just so wearable, fuss free and feels bulletproof. I think expectations are the key to this watch. I think it is expensive for what it is vs other options in the new-purchase market. But none of those get that close to the original on the wrist. And the originals are now hazardously expensive collectibles that can't really be used as they were intended due to value and a lack of replacement parts.

I like an automotive analogy. Would I love to have an original 427 Cobra? Hell yes. But it's too rare and expensive to go put thousands of track miles on and drive it like it was made to be driven. But there are some pretty affordable replicas out there. Or I could get a Superformance Cobra replica. They're the most expensive ones for sure, but they took great pains to be as close to the originals as one can be. I could put 50,000 hard, glorious miles on it while burning through brakes and tires on every track on the East Coast and easily replace the parts or body panels I break along the way. And in the end I probably would better understand what a 427 Cobra was all about by owning that replica than if I had the real deal for a decade but only put 3000 miles on it going to/from car shows on sunny weekend mornings when the weather was good. With my personal budget, I'll happily take the authentic experience and the memories made on that journey over the just possessing the authentic item or even a more affordable replica that is just "off" by a few degrees and doesn't quite hit the same notes.


----------



## Mamaw

Well, I have one of the Benrus reissue and I am very happy with it, but to be honest, this watch target such a small audience (no wonder this limited edition is not sold out already) that I believe the choice of this aluminum insert is a mistake. I am pretty sure 90% of this small audience would have preferred a reproduction of the original insert even if this is not the better choice technically speaking.
At this price point it was certainly doable.


----------



## Dean_Clevername

Mamaw said:


> Well, I have one of the Benrus reissue and I am very happy with it, but to be honest, this watch target such a small audience (no wonder this limited edition is not sold out already) that I believe the choice of this aluminum insert is a mistake. I am pretty sure 90% of this small audience would have preferred a reproduction of the original insert even if this is not the better choice technically speaking.
> At this price point it was certainly doable.


I agree with that. Acrylic would have been better, but I'm fine as it is. That said, I have caught myself checking out that ebay vendor that sells replacement acrylic inserts and bezels for the original type 1 and wondering how different that bezel is from my reissue


----------



## duc

@Dean_Clevername

Thanks for your perspective. Mine showed up today. You are correct in that it's bulletproof. The gloss on the bezel meets my specifications (in that it isn't overpowering to me). The taper of the bezel to the dome of the crystal is amazing. I know this isn't the first watch like this, but coupled with the compact, rugged nature, it just looks terrific. The proportions of this watch are outstanding. I'm going to have a hard time swapping out in the near term.

Hard for me to photograph. I'll get to producing some better snaps when I have more time.

Well, I went to attach a photo and for some reason can't. Anyone else having trouble posting pics?

Edit - looks like a user error (there's a surprise):


----------



## Dean_Clevername

duc said:


> @Dean_Clevername
> 
> Thanks for your perspective. Mine showed up today. You are correct in that it's bulletproof. The gloss on the bezel meets my specifications (in that it isn't overpowering to me). The taper of the bezel to the dome of the crystal is amazing. I know this isn't the first watch like this, but coupled with the compact, rugged nature, it just looks terrific. The proportions of this watch are outstanding. I'm going to have a hard time swapping out in the near term.
> 
> Hard for me to photograph. I'll get to producing some better snaps when I have more time.
> 
> Well, I went to attach a photo and for some reason can't. Anyone else having trouble posting pics?
> 
> Edit - looks like a user error (there's a surprise):
> 
> View attachment 15901450


Glad to hear it! Enjoy the watch. It's a real strap monster too, especially on a single pass fabric


----------



## HABUMIKE

"as nice as the Paradive is, to compare a copy or homage to the original will always find the original superiour as long as the original did not have some major defect that went unfixed, which is not the case here."
[/QUOTE]

The original type II was known to have a defect, in that the crown and stem would become separated from the case. I know because I had one. This does not mean that they have not fixed this problem in the new version, but it does mean that the original did have a major defect that went unfixed.


----------



## watchesiswatches

Hey all. A question on topic off topic. I would like to use my OG type 2 in the water. That scares the crap out of vintage watch people. Understandably. I do not know the current state of water tightness of my Type 2. It has not been tested. You have to submerge it to test it, right?

Does anyone know where to get new seals for this case?
Where do you know the water ingress spots to be?

OR, does anyone know of a Type 2 that IS waterproof?

Thanks in advance!

I appreciate it.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

watchesiswatches said:


> Hey all. A question on topic off topic. I would like to use my OG type 2 in the water. That scares the crap out of vintage watch people. Understandably. I do not know the current state of water tightness of my Type 2. It has not been tested. You have to submerge it to test it, right?
> 
> Does anyone know where to get new seals for this case?
> Where do you know the water ingress spots to be?
> 
> OR, does anyone know of a Type 2 that IS waterproof?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> I appreciate it.


Not a watchmaker, so I don't know how to install new seals on an original Benrus Type 2 (perhaps shoot an email to International Watch Works), but you should definitely get it tested. AFAIK pressure testing will not harm the watch.

As far as a Type 2 homage, the best I've found is the Dagaz CAV-1 from 2014, but from his Instagram I think he's bringing it back.


----------



## at2011

Just curious, how do you service the reissue? I don't see any grooves where a caseback removal tool can be inserted? Is this the defect for this version?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesiswatches

drunken-gmt-master said:


> Not a watchmaker, so I don't know how to install new seals on an original Benrus Type 2 (perhaps shoot an email to International Watch Works), but you should definitely get it tested. AFAIK pressure testing will not harm the watch.
> 
> As far as a Type 2 homage, the best I've found is the Dagaz CAV-1 from 2014, but from his Instagram I think he's bringing it back.


Thanks very much Drunken-GMT-Master I have reached out to IWW.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

at2011 said:


> Just curious, how do you service the reissue? I don't see any grooves where a caseback removal tool can be inserted? Is this the defect for this version?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I think a watchmaker would use a suction cup or friction ball type of case opener.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

watchesiswatches said:


> Thanks very much Drunken-GMT-Master I have reached out to IWW.


You're welcome. FYI, I forgot that my watchmaker had taken a bunch of photos to document his work on my Benrus. In this shot, taken before he serviced the movement & after he removed the bezel, you can see the metal seal that locks in the crystal. I don't know enough about the Benrus' design to know how the crown tube was sealed & I can't find any photos showing that area.










I didn't ask for my Benrus to be returned to its original specs as I wanted a straight service, not a restoration, & I'd rather wear an homage any time I actually need anything close to 300m of water resistance. If requested, I think IWW would replace or supplement the crystal seal (+ possibly replace the crystal, too, since it's basically part of the seal) & do the same for whatever seal(s) or gasket(s) protects the crown tube.


----------



## Mamaw

Each time I see pictures of an original Benrus each time I wish the reissue had the same second hand. The shape is definitely not the same.


----------



## Spherejdesign

Did any one had *MKII Paradive *can sell me ? Thanks


----------



## js187

Does anyone know if they will do a Type 2 reissue?


----------



## Mamaw

js187 said:


> Does anyone know if they will do a Type 2 reissue?


At the time of the type 1 launch there was an online talk with a guy from Benrus. He confirmed that a type 2 was in the work.
Now i am not sure of how much of a success is the type 1, not sure that the type 2 is still happening.


----------



## Dean_Clevername

Mamaw said:


> At the time of the type 1 launch there was an online talk with a guy from Benrus. He confirmed that a type 2 was in the work.
> Now i am not sure of how much of a success is the type 1, not sure that the type 2 is still happening.


Yeah and their alarm watch release from a few weeks ago had controversy over the NOS movements they were using so they paused sales. I'm guessing they have their hands full at the moment clearing that up so they can restart sales. Bummer, because it was a really unique, beautiful watch. Guessing the timetable for a t Type 2 is pushed way back.

Plus I think reaction to the Type 1 at that price point was not as strong they hoped. Not sold out at this point I don't think. I love mine, but I do think it should have been priced lower. Sure the originals command increasingly significant $, but those are a different thing entirely and are historically significant. I hope they survive long enough to take a slightly different approach with the type 2 and get the price point down $500 and maybe use Sellita movements.

I also think the brand needs a face. We know it is a small endeavor at this early stage, and Benrus don't need to hide from that. It's a common thing these days, and frankly it is a good thing because it allows brands to be more personal. There should be someone up front taking responsibility for everything. Darius is the "archivist" and engages with the community, sure. But the statements addressing the Wrist Alarm controversy fall kind of flat when you don't even see a named CEO taking buck-stops-here responsibility for things. Benrus needs to build some trust and engagement with the community to try and get some momentum. Seems like every successful independent brand has a defined, visible leader who articulates their strategy and is relatively transparent, not just speaking like a walking press release. This applies to larger brands like Oris and smaller ones like Baltic.


----------



## Spherejdesign

*2112 said:


> MKII owns the Tornek Rayille brand; does that make their upcoming TR900 the defacto original? I'm not sure, interesting discussion tho


Wow!


----------



## bo911KM

This is an educational thread which I appreciate. It appears that the Benrus reissue is the champ by the smallest of margins, IMO. Both PD and Benrus are great watches which should make their owners happy.


----------

